# Bluestone Southern's RR building progress



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted an update and pictures to the progress on the Bluestone Southern RR layout on LSC... 

Here is a link, if your interested in looking... 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9263 



Andy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

please put [url ][/url ] so its easier to go to. I can't copy and past.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9263


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wunnerful, Andy.... So glad to see you getting track out to the south 40.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Andy - is nice to see a railroad take shape after seeing the initial design on paper. And I can certainly empathize with Jane on the gardening task! 

Regards .. Doug


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, sorry man, I thought it went in as a link you could just click and go to.... 

Leonpete, thanks for making it a link, cause I would have no idea how to go about it... 

Stan and Doug, thanks for the nice comments.... and Doug, I appreciate all your help, quidance, and expertise on werking it all into the Railop Program....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The loyout looks great. My big problem here is HEAT. It's too hot out to work. Slows down progress.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looking great Andy, it's been fun keeping up with your progress threw your pictures.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, this year, it was all the rain in the spring, and now it is the heat.... we are not as hot as you are, but, I start sweating when the temperature gets about 73 degrees, and there is any humdididididity, forget about it........ 

Henson, my pleasure to show ya........... 


Andy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Andy, its really coming to life. Hope to run on it someday.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/31/2008 5:41 PM
Great job Andy, its really coming to life. Hope to run on it someday.




Thanks Marty.... You & Carrie always have a standing invitation, anytime you guys ever get into the area........ 

Andy


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy, 
Looks like it will be quite the setup!! You have a layout diagram posted anywhere? 

-Ray


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I hope this picture works.... It's a rough view of the layout design... it's no where close to scale... 










Andy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive railroad layout !  This one is quite distinctive--should make a future issue of Garden Railways Magazine !


----------

